# Welches Boot fürs Wallerangeln in Italien, Ebro und der Ostsee!



## nostradamus (3. November 2012)

Hallo,

klar ist, dass es kein ideales boot dafür gibt! Was würdet ihr nehmen. 
Klar ist, dass das ganze bezahlbar sein sollte.
Gruß

Nosta


----------



## Seele (7. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot fürs Wallerangeln in Italien, Ebro und der Ostsee!*

BW-Sturmboot, Carolina Skiff, Omegaplast Blower/Shark/Orca, ....


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot fürs Wallerangeln in Italien, Ebro und der Ostsee!*

Hallo Seele,

halt die üblichen verdächtigen in der Walerszene! Hier wollte ich eigentlich was anderes hören! Halt von Leuten ausserhalb der Szene! 

Dank dir trotzdem für die Antwort

#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot fürs Wallerangeln in Italien, Ebro und der Ostsee!*

Hallo,
dein Pflichtenheft ist etwas zu groß. Der Ostseepart läßt sich mit der Welsfischerei kaum ordentlich verbinden. Wenn ich das so richtig verfolge, zerren die Welsangler die Fische immer irgendwie über die Bordwand ins Boot (warum eigentlich? - c&r kann man doch auch außerhalb des Bootes machen). Ein Welsboot sollte daher wohl eine niedrige Bordwand haben - ein Ostseeboot steigert seine Tauglichkeit wesentlich durch zunehmende Freibordhöhe. Die im Welsbereich häufig benutzten Flachbodenboote, 2 oder 3 Kieler usw. sind im ruhigen Süßwasser sehr stabil und bieten viel Raum. Auf der Ostsee sind diese Teile schon bei geringer Welle die reinsten Plombenentferner..
Vielleicht wäre der Kompromiß ein Halbkajüter, der über eine Heckseitige
Lade- oder Badeplattformklappe verfügt. Ein solches Boot hätte einen Ostseerumpf, genügend Freibord - aber eben auch die Möglichkeit den Wels durch die Klappe ins Boot zu ziehen ohne ihm sämtliche innere Organe zu zermusen..
Petri


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot fürs Wallerangeln in Italien, Ebro und der Ostsee!*

Hallo,

das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an! 

Vielen Dank! Ich werde einfach mal schauen ob ich was in der richtung finden kann.

Gruß 

Nostradamus


----------



## Seele (8. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot fürs Wallerangeln in Italien, Ebro und der Ostsee!*

Ein verantwortungsbewusster Angler zerrt ihn eben nicht über die Bordwand. Die Fische in der Klasse die man fotografieren will kann man außerhalb im Waller mit der Hand bis zu Ufer festhalten und da fotografieren. Vorraussetzung man ist zu zweit. 
Ein Boot für Ostsee und fürs Wallerfischen ist schon enorm schwer. Was optimales wirds da schlecht geben bzw schwer zu finden sein. Glaube du solltest den Hauptnutzungsort nennen und dann eher nen Kompromiss eingehen. Auf den meisten Ostseebooten ist einfach zu wenig Platz für Liege und das Ganze Tackle. Stauboxen sind ja eher hinderlich beim Wallerangeln und sonst schon sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Baltic Warrior (8. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot fürs Wallerangeln in Italien, Ebro und der Ostsee!*

Moin, moin!

Beim Thema "Klappe" fiel mir sofort das Boot eines englischen Freundes ein. Er nutzt diese, um sperrige Haie und Rochen an Bord zu holen. Sollte somit auch beim Wels funktionieren. 100% ostseetauglich ist das Boot mit Sicherheit und verfügt im Achterschiff über ein mehrere Qudratmeter großes Arbeitsdeck, welches individuell (Sitze, Fischkasten etc.) gestaltet werden kann. Viel Erfolg noch beim Suchen...

Anbei ein paar Bilder mit geöffneter "Klappe".

Sven


----------

